# From Aquavit to Zima



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

This topic started to morph from the @Negatron "nicotine bomb" thread.

Share with us that alcoholic beverage that will absolutely *NEVER*
cross your lips again. 
That drink that even the smell of makes you gag. 
The one where you woke up in a strange place with vomit (hopefully your own) on your shirt. 
That drink that had you making promises to the higher power of your choosing.
The one where just seeing the label makes you get the "puke spit" start to flow in the back of your mouth.
I think I've clarified enough.

Southern Comfort. 
There are others but this is hands down my kryptonite. 
I woke up in a field across the street from Costco experiencing all of the above.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

Jager meister 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I've had those experiences when I was too young to legally drink. Scotch still doesn't taste great as my buddy whose dad was English has bottles of Scotch. We smuggled a whole bottle of Pinch out to the neighboring woods. That next Friday we tried to drink it all. We just were repulsed as we had never had whisky before. I've had bad experience that included Port but find of other stuff which resulted in vomiting purple for a day. Not a big fan. 
Still ill drink most any liquor if it's mixed right because as we age we start to understand when and when not to drink Ouzo, Sambuca, Permod and especially absinthe straight. Of course there are times when drinking these neat or strained through Ice is appropriate. My last booze vomit was years ago in Vegas. A friend of my SIL was a high rolling whale. He had us going from club to club in VIP sections that required a tab of $700-$800 per hour. I was drinking double 151 and Coke. Somehow in the hard rock, I got lost trying to find a bathroom to upchuck. Yep, projectile vomiting in the darker area near the Oxygen bar. I quickly found out how easy it was to exit the casino with the help of 4 very large men. Larry, whom we called Leisure suit Larry, had us go to his sweet stop the Mandalay Bay. Otherwise I would have never known there is an exclusive 4 seasons resort a the top floors of that casino. Their room was bigger than our house. 

I still like rum. I hate vomiting. It up their with getting sliced open by a knife and not just the basic kitchen accident. I would take breaking fingers over vomiting. I do it exorcist style shouting from all the holes in my head but the eyes but it gets into my eustacian tubes (ears), and into my sinuses. I almost always get a bad sinus infection so I do everything possible not to upchuck. I would drink charcoal before vomitng. I worked in the ER and had to force loads of whinny addicts or attention wanting suicidal types to down charcoal. It isn't pretty. Never take to much Tylenol as that's even worse. I used to force feed this drug called acetylcystine, which smells exactly like skunk mush down the throats of the stupid ones. Not pleasant for either of us, but I didn't have to put it in my mouth and drink the stuff down. 

No thanks. Tylenol is on the do not use. It's a lot more dangerous when drinking or use cholesterol medications. You don't want to drink the Mucomyst. Trust me. Trauma was actually a fun 4 hour shift I did for about a year at a regional trauma center tragic stuff but also interesting as time just flew by. It's own adrenaline rush. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never been drunk, but there are a few liquors out there that I will never try again.

Basil Haydens bourbon. It came recommended as a good mixer from someone, but it's awful. Just awful. Has the finish of an old person's breath. Just really bad stuff.

Singleton. I like scotch, but thus stuff was the worst scotch I've ever tried. It tasted like iodine and saltwater.

Jefferson Bourbon. Tasted like bourbon mash and bananas. Blech.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Incredible Hulk; is 50/50 Hennesy and Hypnotiq. I've consumed a lot of stupid shit in my life, hands down the most vile thing I have ever put into my body.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> I've never been drunk, but there are a few liquors out there that I will never try again.
> 
> Basil Haydens bourbon. It came recommended as a good mixer from someone, but it's awful. Just awful. Has the finish of an old person's breath. Just really bad stuff.
> 
> ...


I don't like being drunk either. I do like a nice buzz but I'm seriously tolerant as we drink wine with meals and I will often polish of a full bottle over the evening. I add a little while cooking. To the dish and in my glass. Then drink a glass or two with dinner. If it was good I'll nurse the rest through the we hours of the evening. Never drink as that's unpleasant for people around you as well as yourself. Especially is you don't switch over to water and rehydrate. I don't do hangovers. Haven't had one in ages. The Seals and Spec Ops medics that were younger used to give each other Banana bags, IV normal saline with vitamin B and other micro-nutrients. I would ask these guys, is being plastered worth it? I've seen some horrible stuff too so I guess I get it but that's not my preferred way of burying that. Eventually it manifests itself and you can't hide from it any longer. 100% of all medics with boots on the ground will deal with PTSD some point after. It may be years later as it was for me. Trying to drowned it with liquor isn't a solution. It's adding fuel to a very hot fire.

I can say in all truth that wine, the study of wines, growing wine grapes etc, probably saved my life. I was on a very dangerous wire for a few years. A good family, a great wife, father and father-in law were the ones to save my from that mess. Of course I can't talk anything military with my wife after she went through that. I respect it. Dads gone and my FIL is getting old. I do have a couple of friends but some that still haven't fully faced that demon.

Sorry if I thread busted. I didn't mean to but somehow talking about its existence helps and helps other understand.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Southern Comfort.
> There are others but this is hands down my kryptonite.
> I woke up in a field across the street from Costco experiencing all of the above.


I didn't ever get drunk or sick off of Southern Comfort, but after years of hearing it referenced in popular culture as tasting great, I was shocked at how much I hated it. The taste is so sickly sweet but spicy too, like a liquid fruitcake (and I don't like fruitcake, either).

The only time I've gotten horribly, epic-ally drunk was a decade ago when I spent a night going between beer and booze at a street festival, but it was definitely the gold tequila which sent me retching. Of course, that was only after I tried to ride a friend's bike down the street, but only managed to get my ass on the seat and one foot on a pedal before I simply fell over, haha.

I like silver tequila in a few mixed drinks (most notably a margarita) and that's about it. After having done a shot of the gold last month at a friend's going away party just to make her feel better (because no one was touching her tequila), I just reaffirmed by aversion to the stuff and won't be drinking it again except in the most pressing of circumstances (gun to my head, I'm Best Man and groom begs me to do a shot with him, etc.)


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a peach juice based whiskey or distillate. Best used sparingly in mixed drinks or over ice with a splash of soda with a dash of mixer. Solid product. You might want to look up some bartenders recipes. Not bad when done right. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Cutty Sark scotch. They found me hanging on a chain link fence by my nice sport coat, thinking for a while that I was dead. Woke up in the hospital after they pumped my stomach. Alcohol poisoning from drinking over a half a fifth while my buddy and I walked to a high school basketball game. Laid on the couch throwing up for the next three days, the mere thought of the stuff brought heaves. I was 14 years old. Never touched it since.


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

Soju

/thread


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

Really? I have a friend who visited South Korea last year and he liked the soju, although he admitted it was a bit strong.

Oh, and @Champagne InHand -- we did try the SoCo in a number of cocktails and/or rickeys, but it just didn't work for us at all. Must be to my gf and I like cilantro is to some folks.


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

argonaut said:


> Really? I have a friend who visited South Korea last year and he liked the soju, although he admitted it was a bit strong.
> 
> Oh, and @Champagne InHand -- we did try the SoCo in a number of cocktails and/or rickeys, but it just didn't work for us at all. Must be to my gf and I like cilantro is to some folks.


Soju in moderation is probably not bad...but the phrase "drinking in moderation" does not fit a bunch of Marines boozing in Itaewan. It was like drinking embalming fluid, and it produced the kind of hangovers that makes you regret surviving the night. And, when you do that a couple of nights in a row...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve C. said:


> Cutty Sark scotch. They found me hanging on a chain link fence by my nice sport coat, thinking for a while that I was dead. Woke up in the hospital after they pumped my stomach. Alcohol poisoning from drinking over a half a fifth while my buddy and I walked to a high school basketball game. Laid on the couch throwing up for the next three days, the mere thought of the stuff brought heaves. I was 14 years old. Never touched it since.


Very much like the Port incident. My buddy and I were dog sitting for some neighbors. They said help yourself to the drinks in the basement refrigerator and we could watch their full cable package. A big thing inSummer of 1981. They probably meant the soda pop,but they had a 12 pack of Heineken and a big bottle of cheap assed ruby port. We're worked our way through that, then ventured upstairs, initially to get some water. We saw they had an enormous liquor cabinet. Having never tried liqueurs we figured a sip from each bottle would make us more knowledgeable about things other than Scotch.

We're wee so bad off I don't remember the evening. I was told about it later from my friend as he must have taken very tiny sips. Apparently I went and knocked on the door of a girl that, I had a crush on, and her dad sat us on his lawn and talked with us for an hour. Back in those days, ambulances weren't called for that sort of thing. I guess he figured we would survive as my friend came out of hiding and talked with reasonable sense. I completely wanted to de flower his daughter. Props to him for not kicking my ass all over the place. We were just going to start high school in a few weeks. He told my friend that we should walk around for a few hours and gave us lathe glasses of water.

My friend an I could only walk around for about a half hour. We somehow got to his house. He put me in a bed, took of my shoes. After a bit I guess I split up like old faithful. Port colored old faithful. His dad was an Englishmen, but mom was Lebanese. He and his sister took me back to my house. Apparently I could figure out how to use my house keys and I started kicking my bedroom window as I had my own rom on the bottom of a split-level. They of course called out for me to stop, but soon the lights came on, and a window opened, with a hairy thick forearm dragging me through that window. They hauled ass. I remember waking up. I couldn't smell or taste anything but had weird oatmeal like texture. I turned on the light and saw purple oatmeal staining most of my room. Then I was like "Oh $h!t!"I wasn't supposed to be at my house that night. My dad walked in with a scowl, but under it was a smirking smile. He said we would talk about this in the morning. My parents, ,were teetotalers and my mom wanted my dad to call the police and have me arrested. Thank goodness my dad had some experience in hooliganism or juvenile delinquency. He asked me what I thought was an appropriate punishment. As I was still puking a bit and felt like my head was a speed bump. I said I thought I was being punished enough. My mom of course thought it should be harsh. My dad made me mow our sizable lawn, while very hungover. He knew how painful that 90 minute ordeal would be. I didn't touch booze again until that Southern Comfort my freshman year of college. I'm amazed I can tolerate any distilled spirits.

My wife's kryptonite is tequila. Too much on the Cabo sunset booze cruise. I had paid $250 to go Marlin fishing the next day. She was so sick, the maid went home to her house and fetched her some pepto-bismol as the farmacias were not open until noon. Needless to say I did not get to go Marlin fishing nor did I get my prepaid fees returned. I cook some country style ribs soaked in tequila, Italian dressing and freshly cut and squeezed limes. She can't be in the room while I make the marinade and finally can eat them but will not touch tequila or mescal.

We were some youths that would be in jail if people were as uptight then as they are now. I did feel Superbad for my friend. His mom pretty much thought of me as the devil after that. Really I wasn't a Eddie Haskell type of kid, just ignorant of things taboo.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

This won't help much for folks going on a real bender, but for those of you who imbibe just a couple of drinks too many -- two alka-seltzer in a full glass of water before going to bed seriously minimizes the pain the next day. As does making sure not to drink on an empty stomach (and making sure not to drink liqueurs and/or sugary cocktails at the end of the night). Eating carbs (pasta, rice, etc.) seems to be best for me, whereas eating only a steak or a salad does not. Be safe out there!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Alka -seltzer is aspirin, which like ibuprofen is okay. The big glass of water and a mega B vitamin plus some greasy salty food before bed or for breakfast is a miracle worker. Hangovers are from being dehydrated,l low Vitamin B and you've depleted you sodium and potassium levels. Gatorade mixed half and half with water by the bedside is a good call. That multivitamin or B complex is really a miracle. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

Alka-seltzer does indeed have aspirin in it, and that may be the most important part. But it also has sodium bicarbonate which functions as an alkaline (an anti-acid), and I think that may be as important a component. I can only speak from personal experience by saying that I've done "heavy" nights ending with a couple of aspirin, and "heavy" nights ending with alka-seltzer, and the alka-seltzer mornings have always been better. But as the old acronym goes, YMMV. (On a side note, I've never tried Gatorade and water, so if I find myself without my magic alka-seltzer tablets one night, I'll give that a go!)


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

Not that this is about hangover cures but here's mine;

Since alcohol decreases quality of sleep and too much makes you sick i take a gravol (dramamine) before bed, an advil or two (aleve is better though, longer acting), electrolyte and fluid replacement of any kind is key. Combine that with some greasy Chinese food and you'll feel like a million bucks in the morning. .trust me. I'm a doctor (of pharmacy) 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

Repeating this from the previous thread, plus a bit extra. 

Haven't touched Southern Comfort for so long it has hairs on it. Went through the wringer with it and came out the other side religiously promising the almighty 'never again' and so far....

Same for Pernod. Especially Pernod....and here comes the full flavoured flashback - yuk! I drank so much of it with crazy bastards (a bottle a day for weeks per man) that it knocked the spring out of my step and it still hasn't returned. Naturally, I never got near the bottom of the bottle-a-day ration that the other loons were capable of sucking dry in a couple of hours tops. 

Tip: never drink with people who are on one-way tickets. That's code for people with nothing to lose in countries where there isn't much left but smashed up buildings and bits of bodies. 

Then there was that place where Jagermeister was served for breakfast (a bottle for whoever wanted it), although I never lost the taste for that stuff. Maybe because it reminded me of my teenage days of mixing cough mixture with whatever spirits I could lay my filthy mitts on. For some mysterious reason I can function....adequately while tanked up on Jaeger. Others go off the rails on it. However, it does make me speak in foreign tongues - literally. I have been heard speaking to people in a few languages I only know about three words in while sober. The subconscious is a funny thing. 

Vodka is permanently banned form the drinks cabinet. Despite my paranoid best efforts to avoid it, I still managed to pick up dodgy vodka while working in Russia. I went to extreme lengths and still managed to be nearly killed by some poisonous home brew, no doubt made in a cauldron by some hag in Siberia. It took me two weeks to recover. I nearly froze to death wandering the streets, stumbling and yammering like an imbecile. 

One of my buds spotted me and brought me back home, called a doctor friend, and went about keeping me above the daisies. He had his work cut out, but by methods unknown (probably including beseeching the almighty) I pulled through, but only after what felt like an eternity of spewing and howling Exorcist-style and next-to-no-sleep for two weeks. On the upside (and there is a sort of upside) it was the diet from hell. I lost so much weight that I could pass unrecognised by most of my closest friends and family. Cue shocked looks all around. I jokingly figured that anyone going on the Witness Protection Program should be put through the same ordeal, but most would probably die in the attempt. Maybe not, huh?


----------



## FizixFan (Oct 30, 2015)

Southern Comfort and Sloe Gin. As I recall, they both taste like cough medicine, but I have no intention of verifying that.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I can never drink Bacardi Limon again. My girlfriend and I went overboard with it one time and just thinking of it makes me wanna die.


----------

